
Blue origin, test flight #4 - ChuckMcM
https://www.blueorigin.com/#youtubeEI-tGVFg7PU
======
ChuckMcM
This is the video from this morning's flight of the Blue Origin New Shepard
craft. There are a few things that are interesting in these flights with
respect to the SpaceX Falcon 9 flights.

For example the rocket is taken from the vehicle building 30 minutes before
lift off. That speaks to the "ready to go, whenever" mission that Blue Origin
has for these (tourist trips to the edge of space). This is in contrast to the
hours and days of preparation for an orbital launch.

There is a lot of discussion (advertising?) about what the experience will be
riding in the capsule. Fundamentally, once the main engines cut off, and as
long as there is negligible atmosphere, the capsule contents are in free fall.
In the video between T+2:20 and T+5:20 that suggests 3 minutes of free fall
time.

The landing of the capsule doesn't seem to match the verbal description. There
is a 'retro fire' just before landing that cuts the impact speed according to
the announcers, but it isn't visible on the video. And if it is really "short"
in duration then its going to feel just like a collision at 20mph inside the
capsule anyway. So I'm guessing that the retros didn't fire, but that is just
a guess.

Can't wait too see the tests of the larger engine (which according to the
company will give them orbital capability). Presumably with a bit more fuel it
would make the entire rocket longer.

~~~
greglindahl
Like the previous videos, the retro rockets are the things that make the
impact raise a huge cloud of dust. In previous HN threads people were
commenting that the landing looked hard due to the size of the cloud.

The larger engine isn't going into this rocket. It's going to be a 1st stage
engine for Vulcan and BO's orbital rocket; this BE3 engine is going to be the
2nd stage engine for BO's orbital rocket, and the 2nd stage will be about the
size of New Shepard. Finally, methane fuel makes for a 1st stage with larger
diameter than you're used to seeing.

